
Utah and Georgia install tech that lets roads talk - MilnerRoute
https://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/utah-and-georgia-install-tech-that-lets-roads-talk
======
nitrogen
It seems like camera or radar systems at intersections would be easier for
advanced warning of someone running a red light than having to fit every car
with a radio that broadcasts its speed etc.

Apart from that, this is a concept that's a long time coming, but assuming it
can be made sufficiently anonymous and optional, seems like a good idea. Like
maybe cars should only broadcast a random percentage of the time so that it
doesn't look weird for a car not to be broadcasting.

------
thamer
Interesting tech, but why not (also) broadcast this information to displays to
the side of the road or above it? Much like some other warnings are already
displayed on highway signs about black ice, accidents and a whole variety of
other hazardous conditions.

Focusing on "smart" cars does come at the detriment of drivers and passengers
of older cars who do not receive these warnings, and means that only the
drivers and passengers of modern vehicles benefit from these alerts. Even
putting aside from the obvious fairness issue of such a system, what good is
it if only a fraction of drivers can be reached?

Public safety alerts should not be limited to a limited group of people who
could afford the latest tech.

------
dharmab
Note that the stock photo in the article is not an accurate depiction of the
road this system is being installed on in Utah. The photo is of a long
interstate, while BCC is a tight, twisty and technical canyon climb beloved by
local bicyclists, car enthusiasts and motorcyclists.

